# radiant barrier foil



## boutselis (Jun 24, 2012)

I know this will probably be a good place to get some scientific opinions on this stuff. It is the foil you place in your attic on the trusses to prevent infra red heat from coming in the attic. I was up in a garage space one time at noon ant it had this barrier. it sure felt a lot cooler than my attic. 

Do any of you think this is worth the trouble in a climate like florida?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 24, 2012)

What's the cost including labor per sq ft? Does it have an energy star rating? What is that rating? Can you post a product link?


----------



## boutselis (Jun 24, 2012)

Palladium said:


> What's the cost including labor per sq ft? Does it have an energy star rating? What is that rating? Can you post a product link?



Its basically like this one i found on ebay. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-LP-TechShield-Radiant-Barrier-FOIL-INSULATION-16-Rolls-of-500-sq-ft-each-/261045036139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc77f246b#ht_1756wt_907

I would be the labor this winter in my spare time so no actual labor cost.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

It cracks me up when I see a company that is trying hard to make it seem like the material they are using is somehow special.

Radiant Barrier Foil is just another name for Mylar. You would be better off buying a huge role of Mylar for a lot less, and installing it yourself. Mylar is the same type of material that is used to reflect sunlight on space vehicles.

Check out these auctions

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-1000...996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53df13851c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-x40-x78-...023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf60dc10f



> "In space there is no air for conduction or convection," he added. Space is a radiation-dominated environment. Objects heat up by absorbing sunlight and they cool off by emitting infrared energy, a form of radiation which is invisible to the human eye.
> 
> As a result, insulation for the International Space Station doesn't look like the fluffy mat of pink fibers you often find in Earth homes. The Station's insulation is instead a highly-reflective blanket called Multi-Layer Insulation (or MLI) made of Mylar and dacron.


http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2001/ast21mar_1/

It does make a huge difference if you do decide to install it in your attic, if you want to do it inexpensively, just buy a big roll of Mylar, I forgot where I found mine but it has made the difference of my garage being 110 degrees and keeping it under 80 during the summer when it's over 100 degrees F outside. Just the Mylar film works awesome. Not sure I would spend the money on anything quilted or padded though, I don't really think it does. It might be better to lay the Mylar over fiberglass, on the correct side.

I use it in my chicken coop also, under the tar paper/shingles, and seems to keep a lot of heat out of the coop also.

Scott


----------



## boutselis (Jun 24, 2012)

SBrown said:


> It cracks me up when I see a company that is trying hard to make it seem like the material they are using is somehow special.
> 
> Radiant Barrier Foil is just another name for Mylar. You would be better off buying a huge role of Mylar for a lot less, and installing it yourself. Mylar is the same type of material that is used to reflect sunlight on space vehicles.
> 
> ...



GReat info. Thanks. How does the mylar hold up against rips? Did you just use staples to put yours up? Did you try putting up 48" wide pieces or stick with 24"


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

Mylar is funny material, it holds up really good so long as you don't poke it, or rip it, then it's going to go the entire length.

I used a huge 6ft roll of it, matter of fact I had to build a PVC rack to roll it off of because it was too heavy to try and roll out any other way. I have no idea where it was made, what company made it, or any other information, I got it at a county auction along with some window tinting. I ended up using the same PVC Legs from the roller to make a roller to roll up a pool cover, so nothing went to waste. I did use an electric staple gun, brad nails won't hold it. I haven't had any problems wit it ripping and falling in. I also put it in a shed that is made out of wood, for that I used really thin trip, and brad nailed it directly to the sheds 2x4s, it looks funny on the inside but it keeps it much more cool.

I ended up giving the rest of the roll to my Brother Inlaw, and he's done the same in his garage and attic. Saves on energy, and so far it's been worth the time and energy I put into hanging it in the attic. If you are worried about it ripping when you staple it, cut round circles of cardboard and staple through that so the Mylar is sandwiched between and doesn't move around, and doesn't rip. You can cut squares so long as you round the corners. If you have any air velocity through your attic you have to use at least cardboard but I would suggest using thin strips of wood instead.

I would do it by 24", 4ft I think would be a bit much, 6ft was certainly too much.

Scott


----------



## Palladium (Jun 24, 2012)

What type of roofing material do you have? Shingles, tiles, metal.


----------



## Geo (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.lowes.com/Building-Supplies/Insulation-Accessories/Radiant-Barrier/_/N-1z11pq0/pl?cm_cr=Insulation-_-Web+Activity-_-Insulation+Top+Flexible-_-SC_Insulation++Accessories_TopFlexible_Area-_-192108_8_pl_Foil+Insulation_4294858104_4294937087_&rpp=24


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 25, 2012)

Palladium said:


> What type of roofing material do you have? Shingles, tiles, metal.



Who me? Tar shingles, can't get on the roof when it's really hot, the shingles come apart, and the roof is fairly new.

Scott


----------



## Palladium (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you have a steep pitch or is it walkable?


----------

